# Programm nicht richtig deinstalliert(nur gelöscht) - neues Prog. lässt sich nicht Ins



## SNOOK99 (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo

   Wie am Titel zu sehen lässt sich mein (zugegeben dummes) Problem nur schlecht beschreiben.
   Also ich hatte den Adobe Acrobat Reader für Pocket PCs installiert gehabt.
   Bis ich aus lauter Dummheit irgendwann mal den Ordner des Programms gelöscht habe.
 Doch jetzt, da ich meinen Pocket Pc wieder benutzen will, dachte ich mir: machste mal die neue Version vom Acrobat Reader drauf.

       Doch was passiert bei der Installation? 
   Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass sich eine ältere Version auf meinem System befindet die erst deinstalliert werden müsse.
   Doch die ist ja schon Lage nicht mehr vorhanden! 

  Also habe ich mit dem Programm Registry First Aid nach alten Registrieeinträgen von dem Acrobat Reader gesucht und gelöscht.
   Doch immer noch kann ich die neuere Version nicht installieren!

       Woran kann das liegen?<o =""></o>

       Wenn ich unter Start->Systemsteuerung->Software schaue ist da immer noch das Programm aufgeführt..

    Wie bekomme ich das da weg?

 Ich hab WinXP.

   Thx für eure Hilfe!


----------



## fluessig (11. Februar 2005)

Wenn der Acrobat Reader in der Liste der Installierten Software immer noch auftaucht, dann muss auch im Schlüssel 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall

ein Ordner mit der entsprechenden Bezeichnung sein. Es wird dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen, nur diesen Ordner zu löschen. 

Eventuell sind noch weitere Einträge in der Registry und ein Verzeichnis im Programme Ordner. Auch unter \Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien solltest du mal einen Blick werfen, sowie in Dokumente und Einstellungen\dein_username\... hier kann sich noch was in den versteckten Ordnern aufhalten, zB. in Anwendungsdaten.

Viel Glück


----------



## DrJay (12. Februar 2005)

Ich bin mir net sicher, aber kommt wenn man die CD vom Acrobat Raeder reinschiebt nich der Autosatrt und dann kann man doch instalieren und Support .... anklicken und bei Installieren kann man dann 
Reparieren
Installieren
*Deinstalliern*

Anklicken....
probiers hald amal!


Dr.Jay


----------



## cosmic-blue (18. Februar 2005)

Also ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, über Start->Ausführen->regedit die einzellen Einträge aus der Registry zu löschen. Am besten, du verwendest die Suchfunktion und springst immer mit F3 weiter.

Gruß

cosmic


----------



## hotschen (18. Februar 2005)

Einfacher gehts mit "RegCleaner".


----------

